# Menos da una piedra



## Summer_rose

Hola a tothom,

M'agradaria saber si hi ha en català alguna frase feta amb el mateix sentit que la frase castellana "Menos da una piedra" (és a dir, "conformem-nos, que ben mirat no està tan malament")

Moltes gràcies per endavant.

Summer.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Summer,
em ve al cap 'qui no es conforma, és perquè no vol'. Ve a dir una cosa semblant, no?


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tothom,

Jo esperava per a veure si algú sabia quelcom més adient. Per si et pot servir jo faig servir allò de "més val això que res"

Apa siau!


----------



## Samaruc

Em vénen al cap poques coses...

No té la mateixa expressivitat, però "...i encara gràcies!" potser serviria en alguna ocasió.


----------



## ampurdan

La veritat és que m'hi vaig estar una estona llarga pensant i no se'm va ocórrer res. Les propostes de la Dafne i en Samaruc em semblen molt bones, encara que no siguin tan expressives com la frase en castellà.

La frase de l'Avellana, amb tot, em sembla que té un sentit diferent, es fa servir, i l'exemple ara ve al pèl, quan els partits polítics fan declaracions després de les eleccions i resulta que tots diuen que han guanyat per una cosa o altra, encara que el seu objectiu, per exemple, fos guanyar les eleccions. Llavors es diu "qui no es conforma, és perquè no vol".


----------



## Cap Gros

Què tal "de les sobres, se'n fan obres"...

En alguns contexts pot servir, no?

Cap Gros.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Cap Gros said:


> Què tal "de les sobres, se'n fan obres"...



Ostres, no coneixia pas aquesta expressió! És curiosa...


----------



## Summer_rose

Moltes gràcies a tots per les vostres respostes ...per mi la que més se sembla es "més val això que res"...però la frase aquesta de "de les sobres se'n fan obres" és genial de debò, en prenc nota!!


----------

